# Paid amount H1B but didn't get H1B



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

In 2013, I gave $3000 to a USA company. The company assured me that I would get H1B in 2013 but in last week of May, I was verbally informed that my H1B application was not accepted (although they didn't share any refusal document with me).

In 2014, as per their promise, they again submitted H1B application in April and got reject in last week of May but again they didn't share any formal refusal document.

After that when I demanded my money back, they simply refused me. What is the way to log a complain against this fraud?

I've email proofs that I gave them $3000.

I'll really appreciate your detailed guidance. I saved these $3000 with 5 years of effort and all that money was wasted without any justification. I was foolish enough to give money without any guarantee or any documentation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as US Immigrations is concerned, you pays your money and if you're turned down, they keep the fees. If you were dealing with a private concern (as it sounds like you were), they're out the fees on two visa applications, which at least sounds like they tried. If you read through whatever contract or document you signed with them initially, I'm betting that they specifically state that they won't refund your fees if your application fails.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> As far as US Immigrations is concerned, you pays your money and if you're turned down, they keep the fees. If you were dealing with a private concern (as it sounds like you were), they're out the fees on two visa applications, which at least sounds like they tried. If you read through whatever contract or document you signed with them initially, I'm betting that they specifically state that they won't refund your fees if your application fails.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Dear, you are absolutely right and that's why I'm sure they would have applied. But I've 2 concerns here, they didn't inform me regarding the chance of getting a refusal before taking the money from me and I didn't formally sign any document with them in this regard. So major mistake is at my side.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

If they were not the intending employers than you gave your money to a scammer


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It takes a few key strokes to Google official information, every IT and/or immigration related forum has information about H1B. It sounds like you tried to "purchase" an H1B and were taken to the cleaners.


----------

